# First good one of the year



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Great day to be on the lake. The bite was slow but managed to get this one. 4 lbs. even on scale. 42 degree water temp, caught on jerkbait. Central Ohio public lake


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Great fish!
Maybe if it finally starts warming up we can start to see some more...


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Awesome early or anytime fish congrats

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Good job lang99!

I'll take a 4-pound Ohio largie any day.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Hey guys, what jerk bait do you like? I have X-raps in the 8 and 10 size and a few huskey jerks. What where and how do you work them in cold water? Thanks, Chopper


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I like lucky craft jerkbaits, they are expensive but are well worth it imo. I throw it out and reel it down a couple turns and give it a couple short jerks and then let it sit. The colder the water the longer the pause (up to 20 sec.)
I am no jerkbait expert but have had some success with it in cold water.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow, nice fish!


----------

